# Was fressen Kröten?



## rutanemra (22. Sep. 2008)

Hallo,

wer kann mir auf diese Frage eine biologisch fundierte Antwort geben?

Ich dachte bislang immer: __ Schnecken, __ Würmer, Insekten, usw. Jetzt habe ich eine __ Erdkröte (ein großes, ausgewachsenes Exemplar) in Verdacht, meine Elritzen wegzufressen.... Ist das möglich?

Ich habe einen 1000l-Fertigteich, neu angelegt in diesem Frühjahr, und bestückt mit 5 Elritzen. Die letzten 20 Jahre hatte ich einen 15 qm "Natur"teich, in dem Fische, __ Molche und __ Kröten (relativ) problemlos nebeneinander lebten. Was auch gegenseitig an Laich gefressen wurde - es gab immer eine große Population.

Die Kröte ist seit etwa 2 Wochen im Teich und seit etwa der gleichen Zeit sind die Fische ausgesprochen scheu geworden - vorher haben die mir am Finger geknabbert! Und seit einer Woche fehlt auch ein Fisch.

Gut, vor 5 Jahren hat mir mal eine __ Ringelnatter den Fischbesatz leer gefressen, aber die habe ich sofort gesehen (und nie vermutet, wie räuberisch die sein kann!). Auch __ Reiher hatte ich schon in Verdacht, aber dagegen spricht die Teichform und der Teichrand.

Und jetzt fehlen wieder mindestens zwei Elritzen ... und die Kröte scheint mir immer dicker zu werden....

Also: Fressen Kröten Fische......
Danke für event. Antworten

rutanemra


----------



## Teichfutzi (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was fressen  Kröten?*

so viel ich weiß, fressen sowohl __ Frösche als auch Kröten wenn sie im Wasser sind, nur Pflanzliches (was auch immer das sein mag), um ihre eigene Brut zu schützen --> sie nicht "versehentlich" zu fressen


----------



## katja (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was fressen  Kröten?*



			
				Teichfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> so viel ich weiß, fressen sowohl __ Frösche als auch Kröten wenn sie im Wasser sind, nur Pflanzliches (was auch immer das sein mag), um ihre eigene Brut zu schützen --> sie nicht "versehentlich" zu fressen




hallo!

na da spricht der thread hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1663/?q=frosch aber ne ganz andere sprache!! :shock


----------



## rutanemra (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was fressen  Kröten?*

@ Katja:  Ein wirklich sehr interessanter threat! Aber was die Beutegröße angeht: Kürzlich beobachtete ich einen Frosch, der sich eine große, grüne Libelle im Flug fing - da könnte ein kleiner Spatz auch noch rein passen.....

Es sei denn die Beobachtung fand am 1.4. statt?!

Gruß

rutanemra


----------



## Teichfutzi (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was fressen  Kröten?*

ok endschuldigung:beeten :beeten :beeten 
Dann hatte ich das falsch in Erinnerung, aber in dem Thread war nur von Fröschen die Rede, vielleicht hatte ich in Sachen Kröte ja doch Recht


----------



## Christine (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was fressen  Kröten?*

Hallo Ihrs,

also - ich habe seit ein paar Jahren Kröten in allen Größen im Teich und seit einem Jahr auch __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge. Die Kröten - nicht Kaulquappen, die raspeln nur Grünzeug! -  im Wasser fressen gar nicht, sondern suchen da nur Abkühlung. Am Ufer fressen sie __ Käfer, __ Spinnen, __ Würmer - was ihnen so vor die Flinte krabbelt. Seltener Fluginsekten.

Anders aber die __ Frösche - die nehmen alles an Fluginsekten und ein großer Wasserfrosch versuchte, ein Moderlieschen zu fangen. Allerdings erfolglos.

Im Frühjahr ändern sich die Tätigkeiten im Wasser allerdings


----------



## flohkrebs (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was fressen  Kröten?*

hallo!
Hoffentlich hast du da nicht diesen Gesellen am Teich: Ochsenfrosch...
Fressen zwar nicht bevorzugt Fische, kann aber schon vorkommen. ??
__ Gelbrandkäfer und __ Rückenschwimmer fressen auch kleine Fische (nur wirklich kleine, denke ich allerdings....?)
liebe Grüße!


----------



## rutanemra (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was fressen  Kröten?*

Ich hoffe ja wohl: Nein!

Vielleicht tue ich der Kröte ja auch Unrecht - ich habe sie mal rausgefangen und mußte feststellen, daß die Länge der Fische deutlich größer ist, als der Krötenkörper an sich..... und da Kröten ihre Beute am Stück fressen.....

???????


----------



## udo69 (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Was fressen  Kröten?*

Hi
Generell Nein sagen kann man nicht, weil __ Frösche/Kröten nahezu alles fressen was nicht schnell genug verschwunden ist, und machen idR. auch vor Artgenossen nicht halt.
Allerdings kann ich mir bei ner Kröte sehr schwer vorstellen dass sie nen Fisch kriegt, es sei denn der schwimmt ihr ins geöffnete Maul Kröten sind da eher langsam. 
Bezüglich der Beutegrösse haben die glaub ich manchmal nicht das richtige Einschätzungsvermögen, die Überfressen sich regelrecht.
Ich hab schon Jungfrösche ( ca 3-4 Monate alt ) mit Würmern gefüttert, die wesentlich grösser waren als die Fröschchen, die machen da wenns denn sein muss ne ganze Stunde rum bis das Teil endlich drin ist. (Sieht ganz witzig aus)
Ich hab schon vieles gesehn, was Frösche verschlungen haben, aber n Fisch war bisher nicht dabei.
Ich tippe da eher auf was anderes. Wenn der __ Reiher ausfällt, wie wärs z.B. mit Katzen - es gibt sogar welche die richtig ins Wasser steigen um Fische zu fangen, habs selbst gesehen :shock   
MfG Udo


----------

